# Hundreds of Balsa Wood Airplane Models!



## The Toy Peddler (Apr 13, 2010)

I advertise locally for vintage toys, and got a call from a guy that had inherited a bunch of old balsa wood model kits, mostly planes and jets. I had no idea how many he had, but there were 8 boxes full. I offered $1,000 and he took my offer. I ended up with 300 unbuilt models! Lots of Clevelands, Top Flight, Guillows, and others. I am not an expert, but am learning more about them. They are all from the 30's-50's. Lots of military stuff including a Black Widow by Cleveland. It's HUGE! This is a pic of less than half of what I got. Pretty cool stuff.
Paul


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh man good stuff. I love Cleveland models. Solids are great too.


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Great score! at $3.00 a kit you will make a killing. Many of these kits were never rereleased and are very sort after. I sent you a email through your site that may be helpful in with your research to ID these kits. With a little patience and practice these kits build into detailed and accurate replicas. Here is a German Albatross D-Va I built from a set of prints from the 1930,


----------



## The Toy Peddler (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. and link. I need all the help and reference I can get. This will be a big task to part these out.
Paul


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

The people at rcgroups would be excited about this.
can you post it thier.
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

try this link.http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I put a link to this post at rcgroups under balsa builders so they can look at this.
you should be able to sell to some of them,they love this stuff.


----------

